# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  أبرز 10 أحداث رياضية شهدها الشرق الأوسط عام 2012

## دموع الغصون

أبرز 10 أحداث رياضية شهدها الشرق الأوسط



بطولة دبي للنتس (سيدات) وفازت بها البولندية انيسكا ردفانسكا بعد تغلبها على الألمانية جوليا جورجيس





سباق جائزة أبو ظبي الكبرى للفورمولا 1 والذي فاز به السائق الفيلندي كيمي رايكونين



عرض الـWWE الذي أقيم بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة وشهد مشاركة نجوم عالميين أمثال شيموس وبيج شو.




للقاء الودي الذي جمع المنتخب السعودي والمنتخب الأرجنتيني بالعاصمة الرياض






بطولة دبي للنتس (رجال) والذي فاز بها السويسري روجر فيدرر بعد تغلبه على البريطاني أندي موراي



بطولة موانئ دبي العالمية للغولف، والتي فاز بها الإيرلندي الأسطورة روري ماكلروي



بطولة الدوحة الدولية للتنس (سيدات) والتي فازت بها البيلاروسية  فيكتوريا أزارينكا بعد تغلبها على الاسترالية سمانثا ستوسور




جائزة قطر الكبرى للموتو جي بي والتي فاز بها الاسباني خورخي لورنزو سائق ياماها






بطولة الدوحة الدولية للتنس (رجال) والتي فاز بها جو ويلفريد تسونغا بعد تغلبه على مواطنه غايل مونفيس






جائزة البحرين الكبرى للفورمولا 1 والتي فاز بها الألماني سيباستيان فيتل

----------


## محمد العزام

بالفعل جميعها احداث رياضية مهمة في الشرق الاوسط 

ونلاحظ بان اغلب هذه الاحداث في دول الخليج لانها تحتاج الي سيولة مادية ضخمة 



مشكورة دموع على ماقدمتي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*احداث رائعة
ومن الجميل أن يستضيف العالم العربي هذا الكم من الاحداث الرياضية*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

الرياضة من أهم الأشياء والمجالات التي تجمع الشعوب .

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكورين جميعاً على المرور الجميل 
تعليقات مميزة و آراء تستحق التقدير 




*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

احداث رائعة جدا 
يسلمو دموع على ما طرحتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
العفو الوردة منورة

*

----------


## ألون

آخر بالمعلومات

----------

